# Lights for 5x5 coverage



## Lesso

Im growing in a 5x5 tent these days. My intention is to completely veg out and flower the entire area in a scrog setup. The light i have is pretty good, a kind xl1000. Its really a 3x3 or a 4x4 type of light.  My ppfd is probably dropped off to nearly nothing on the outer 1ft of my net. So im thinking i need some extra light if i am to get the most out of my space. I have two king 1200s that i can squeeze in the sides, but im pondering on getting 1 or 2 mars sp250s to run along side the kind led. 5x5 is a weird size for a space. There is no single light that i can find out there meant to cover 25 sq ft. I do want to stick with led....suggestions?


----------



## 2RedEyes

I like my solstrip.com lights...they come in strips I think about 18” long so you can arrange them in a single or double row to cover about any shaped space you can imagine...if you use an open frame it allows for great air circulation and heat dissipation.


----------



## Lesso

I will check them out


----------



## Lesso

2RedEyes said:


> I like my solstrip.com lights...they come in strips I think about 18” long so you can arrange them in a single or double row to cover about any shaped space you can imagine...if you use an open frame it allows for great air circulation and heat dissipation.


Cant find too much info on those. Looks like i would need 2 strips per sq ft? So i would need 18 of those. Might be a bit pricey considering i would have to fabricate a fitting to hold them. Unless im missing something.


----------



## Bruce111

Lesso said:


> Im growing in a 5x5 tent these days. My intention is to completely veg out and flower the entire area in a scrog setup. The light i have is pretty good, a kind xl1000. Its really a 3x3 or a 4x4 type of light.  My ppfd is probably dropped off to nearly nothing on the outer 1ft of my net. So im thinking i need some extra light if i am to get the most out of my space. I have two king 1200s that i can squeeze in the sides, but im pondering on getting 1 or 2 mars sp250s to run along side the kind led. 5x5 is a weird size for a space. There is no single light that i can find out there meant to cover 25 sq ft. I do want to stick with led....suggestions?



Three SP250 can cover 5x5 tent well. I also found that there is no one light that can cover 5x5 and offer enough power in market. Must use a few panels.


----------



## Bruce111

Lesso said:


> Im growing in a 5x5 tent these days. My intention is to completely veg out and flower the entire area in a scrog setup. The light i have is pretty good, a kind xl1000. Its really a 3x3 or a 4x4 type of light.  My ppfd is probably dropped off to nearly nothing on the outer 1ft of my net. So im thinking i need some extra light if i am to get the most out of my space. I have two king 1200s that i can squeeze in the sides, but im pondering on getting 1 or 2 mars sp250s to run along side the kind led. 5x5 is a weird size for a space. There is no single light that i can find out there meant to cover 25 sq ft. I do want to stick with led....suggestions?


2xSP250 can cover 4x4 veg area. Three would do well during flowering in 5x5. I found that gavita produced a LED light that can cover 5x5. But the price fear me away.


----------



## Lesso

Yeah. The sp 250s are running along with a kind led. Even the edges of the tent are brightly lit.


----------



## Lesso

I have narrowed it down to 2 lights to replace the blurple kind led on the next run. The hlg 550 r spec or timber  fatty vs.
The hlg is more efficient. The timber is more powerful.


----------



## oldfogey8

Jeez, you are not playing around! That is some serious coin!


----------



## Lesso

The spiderfarmer sf 4000 is nearly identical to the hlg. Same chips and driver. But its only 600 bucks. HLG is an american company, spiderfarmer is chinese.


----------



## St_Nick

I am not a fan of putting all my eggs in one basket.  I like being able to move the lights around 'cause not all grows have equal canopies and sometimes you need to light more of an area than others.  In addition to that if something happens to the one light, you can lose the whole grow.  As a result I chose to go with the sp250s.  I have three of 'em in a 6x4 tent and they have just completed their 1st. grow.  I like 'em.


----------



## Lesso

I have 2 of those sp250s. They are a quality light. I would need 2 or 3 more to get the same coverage. Im not opposed to a bunch of sp250s hanging around though.


----------



## docfishwrinkle

i don't get the led thing.  why not go 630w cmh veg and flower one bulb?  i haven't seen any commercial grows using led and there's probably a reason.  i know nothing of led, but what is the 1000w comparable led cri rating?  the sun equals a 100, hps is around 20 and cmh is 92. uv is importat also, jus sayin


----------



## Lesso

What was your question?


----------



## docfishwrinkle

well my questions are clearly spelled out.  they end with this "?" weird doo hickey.  so i see that you have all these multiple leds that, according to you, total 1000w draw in your 5x5 tent.  you asked for one light that covers a 5x5 area. well a 630w cmh will do just that and come in under your wattage draw.  so tell me the advantage of led?  if it's for heat then i would deal with heat over lack of uv that leds barely produce.  you need to stop puffing your chest.  i've seen multiple responses from you that are crass


----------



## Lesso

Puffyness of my chest aside....your post was rambling and unclear as i couldnt discern your question from your super good advice to switch to cmh.
 One cmh light in a 5x5 would leave a huge hot spot in the middle with a significant drop off in light intensity the further from the middle you get.  Cmh is the most efficient hid, but not as efficient when it comes to par per watt among almost every other discernable metric of comparison. A quantum board led will disperse light better and with more efficiency not to mention a more complete spectrum. If i seem crass in my response, young lady, i apologize. Im not often patient  when one comes to a thread to give poor and unresearched "advice" when they clearly dont know what they are talking about.


----------



## Bruce111

Lesso said:


> I have 2 of those sp250s. They are a quality light. I would need 2 or 3 more to get the same coverage. Im not opposed to a bunch of sp250s hanging around though.


It is the right choice to go with SP250. The Spider Farmer 4000 looks amazing too.


----------



## Bruce111

St_Nick said:


> I am not a fan of putting all my eggs in one basket.  I like being able to move the lights around 'cause not all grows have equal canopies and sometimes you need to light more of an area than others.  In addition to that if something happens to the one light, you can lose the whole grow.  As a result I chose to go with the sp250s.  I have three of 'em in a 6x4 tent and they have just completed their 1st. grow.  I like 'em.


3xSP250 might not be enough for 6x4 area in flowering stage. Maybe add one SP150. i think.


----------



## Blast

I run 5x5 tents as well.  If I dont run double lights then I use a light mover, light rail 3.5, comes with x2  3'3"(1 meter) bars that can be connected.  I only use 1 of the bars and run a k1000 back and forth.  Gives me 5x3 ft. flower easy.
 Good luck

https://www.lightrail3.com/


----------



## Blast

docfishwrinkle said:


> i don't get the led thing.  why not go 630w cmh veg and flower one bulb?  i haven't seen any commercial grows using led and there's probably a reason.  i know nothing of led, but what is the 1000w comparable led cri rating?  the sun equals a 100, hps is around 20 and cmh is 92. uv is importat also, jus sayin



I was VERY apprehensive to move to LED's after over a decade of HID.  I can assure you plenty of commercial grows use LED'S.   As far as CRI, I believe quality LEDs produce around 80 on the Color Rending Index.  It's my understanding that higher CRI would simply mean your seeing the plant/object more clear and closer to its natural color.

Take care,
Matt

"Most LED lights available today are approximately 80 CRI and produce fine colors".


----------



## Lesso

Bruce111 said:


> It is the right choice to go with SP250. The Spider Farmer 4000 looks amazing too.


Yeah. Im trying to find the difference between the hlg550 and spiderfarmer 4000. Samsung diodes with a mean well driver. The hlg is 200
Or 300 dollars more.


----------



## oldfogey8

One difference is the spiderfarmer uses ‘dideos’...


----------



## oldfogey8

Read some reviews of HLG on reddit and most people say their customer service and communication is really bad. Couldn’t find much info on their warranty. Poorly designed website...


----------



## Lesso

Dideos...hahahaha omg


----------



## Lesso

Yeah. Im not seeing what the extra 300 dollars gets me. So far im 85 percent spiderfarmer fs4000.


----------



## jimihendrix

Gavita 1700e will just about cover a 5 x 5. Its not cheap though.
1700 umol.
Gavita is around 635w actual draw.

1000w Hortilux HPS is 1600 umol

1150w Gavita DE is 2100 umol.


----------



## Lesso

Def. Not Cheap....i have checked that out. It shows stats for a 4x4 grow but i could work. Its just the price of 3 spiderfarmer lights or 2 hlg 550


----------



## jimihendrix

Yeah Im more in line with 4 x 4 because its only 100 more umol vs the Hortilux HPS, which I consider to be the standard of which all other single ended HID are compared, and its geared for 4 x 4.

Consider this, which I fell is misleading.

The best Spyder Farmer light I could find, that says will replace a 1000w HID is only 1217 umol vs 1600 umol.....25% more for the HID 1600. MORE for the 1700e 28%-29%

They also rate this light for up to a 6 x 6?????  5 x 5 in Flowering??? Which I feel is overestimating the capability of the light.
And the Gavita is 1700 umol???
Gavita recommends replacing the 1000w HID with 1700e, and I believe them. If its 1700 umol from 645w, its a very powerful light for the watts.

This one also states Lumens. Though I don't know the lumens of the Gavita, the Hortilux HPS is 145,000 lumens. 9000+ Lumes sq/ft The Spyer is less than 80,000.

The sun is 10,000-12,000 lumens sq/ft


*Spider farmer SF4000 full spectrum led grow light replace 1000W HID*

*Specification SF-4000*
*Spectrum 660-665nm,3000K,5000K, IR 760nm*
*Par Value 1217umol/s*
*Coverage Veg:6x6ft      Flower:5x5ft*
*Lumen 79296Lm±5%@AC120V  79095Lm±5%@AC240V  79395Lm±5%@AC27*


----------



## Lesso

Yeah. 5x5 flowering for that 1 light is wishful thinking. I am finding that 800 to 900 umol is from my kind led is a bit much for the plants. I have to back it way off or they show signs of stress. Im thinking i will get the spider farmer or hlg and run it with my 2 sp250 lights. That gives me around 850 watts to cover my space with. That gavita led is a bit on the pricey side, and its a bit much for not running any co2.


----------



## Blast

Two Viparspecta R900's in a 5x5 tent.  Works great, full coverage.


----------



## Lesso

What is the wall draw and out put on those?


----------



## oldfogey8

I looked at their website. 405 watts. Looks like the PAR is really focused in the center and drops off rapidly as you move away from the sweet spot...


----------



## Lesso

Hmm. I think i want to stick to full spectrum anyhoo


----------



## Lesso

I did end up going with the spiderfarmer sf 4000. I will post my ongoing impressions.


----------



## GoldenGirls

does anyone have experience with the 900w G8?  Supposed to cover a 5x5 with crazy canopy penetration.


----------



## St_Nick

I have 3 of those Viparspectra 900's in a 4'x9' area.  They have produced ok but not what I had hoped for.  Best I have tried for veg but didn't do as well in flower.  I have 2 of the sp250's in a 4x4 and I'm liking them a lot better.  Haven't tried the G8 lights, kinda had to focus funds in other directions.


----------



## umbra

I run a spydr+. Fills a 5x5 like it was designed to do that.
https://fluence.science/technology/spydr/


----------



## Lesso

umbra said:


> I run a spydr+. Fills a 5x5 like it was designed to do that.
> https://fluence.science/technology/spydr/


I looked into those. It Maybe in my future, if i decide to pop a 2nd tent. Right now the sf4000 and mars sp250s are giving incredible results.  My light coverage is very even and intense.


----------



## Bruce111

Lesso said:


> I have 2 of those sp250s. They are a quality light. I would need 2 or 3 more to get the same coverage. Im not opposed to a bunch of sp250s hanging around though.


I heard Mars sell the daisy chain cord that can put three SP250 together.


----------



## Bruce111

jimihendrix said:


> Yeah Im more in line with 4 x 4 because its only 100 more umol vs the Hortilux HPS, which I consider to be the standard of which all other single ended HID are compared, and its geared for 4 x 4.
> 
> Consider this, which I fell is misleading.
> 
> The best Spyder Farmer light I could find, that says will replace a 1000w HID is only 1217 umol vs 1600 umol.....25% more for the HID 1600. MORE for the 1700e 28%-29%
> 
> They also rate this light for up to a 6 x 6?????  5 x 5 in Flowering??? Which I feel is overestimating the capability of the light.
> And the Gavita is 1700 umol???
> Gavita recommends replacing the 1000w HID with 1700e, and I believe them. If its 1700 umol from 645w, its a very powerful light for the watts.
> 
> This one also states Lumens. Though I don't know the lumens of the Gavita, the Hortilux HPS is 145,000 lumens. 9000+ Lumes sq/ft The Spyer is less than 80,000.
> 
> The sun is 10,000-12,000 lumens sq/ft
> 
> 
> *Spider farmer SF4000 full spectrum led grow light replace 1000W HID*
> 
> *Specification SF-4000*
> *Spectrum 660-665nm,3000K,5000K, IR 760nm*
> *Par Value 1217umol/s*
> *Coverage Veg:6x6ft      Flower:5x5ft*
> *Lumen 79296Lm±5%@AC120V  79095Lm±5%@AC240V  79395Lm±5%@AC27*



The data is not bad. sumsung diodes might make it better.


----------



## Lesso

Spiderfarmer has samsung diodes


----------



## Bruce111

Lesso said:


> Spiderfarmer has samsung diodes


Yes, sumsung diode is great.


----------



## SmokeRich211

I run with SP250 also, their work awesome! I don't mind If they could do more far-red light on it, lol


----------



## Bruce111

SmokeRich211 said:


> I run with SP250 also, their work awesome! I don't mind If they could do more far-red light on it, lol


Cheers. hope mars could add more red chips on sp250.


----------



## St_Nick

I now own 3 of the sp-250's and one sp-150.  I like 'em a lot.  I got excellent weight off my last plant (8.5 oz.) and My vegging plants don't stretch.


----------



## SmokeRich211

Black Friday, my money went to Mars Hydro, the 15% off so attractive, can't control myself, shipping crazy


----------



## oldfogey8

Nice marketing attempt Mars-Hydro, er, I mean @SmokeRich211...


----------



## Ganjagrandaddy

I use 2 x TSL-2000 and an sp250 for a 7ft x 4 ft flowering canopy . I love the Mars lights and their abilities. not a rep or paid but I am a satisfied and loyal customer now. My nugs have been solid and plentiful with so much ( 900w actual draw together) but as single units the sp250 is a more penetrative light than the TSL-2000.  1 tsl can do a canopy in flower of 4ft x 2ft and 3ft x 5 feet for veg. I got 9 plants to harvest over 25oz using two TSL-2000 and only 600w at the plug socket. This easily compares to my original 1200w hps set up that also bought shit loads of heat to scrub away too so needed extraction too. I spent a long time watching the led market develop before I committed from our old gold standard and now have zero regret. Mars all the way for me. just adding my honest thoughts


----------



## oldfogey8

A lot of folks like the Mars-Hydro products. I’ve nothing against them. The poster I call out here from time to time posts only on LED related threads trying to sell Mars-Hydro lights. He has posted some ‘results’ using pics from other sites(I was bored and did image searches) from months ago claiming they are his current grow. There is banner on MP up above for companies to advertise on MP to help support it. He should stop the propaganda and advertise in my opinion...


----------



## Lesso

Let the product do the talking. We dont need shills. Mars has a good product and a good price. Nuff said


----------



## jv26

Can i daisy chain a 1000w LED and 600W LED?


----------



## WeedHopper

Man thats a good question. My answer would be yes as long as its the same type power cord,,but im not that familiar with LED.
Ive done HOT5s that way.


----------



## jv26

Bubbletrouble said:


> Man thats a good question. My answer would be yes as long as its the same type power cord,,but im not that familiar with LED.
> Ive done HOT5s that way.



Thank you for the response! The cords are the same and fit just fine. I just want to make sure it's not something that would cause a shortage or is always known as a big no no.


----------



## WeedHopper

No sir i dont see a problem with shorts,the power cord is just that,,the power to that fixture,,after that its all about the ballast or board, and how it handles that power.
If they are both 110 it shouldn't be a problem.


----------

